# Rotary Table Project



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 30, 2014)

I needed to make some wheels narrower (for racing only, not going on the street) so I dreamed up a idea after viewing all you guys projects.  I used scrap from the pile and the only cost was for the bolts.  It is the largest project that I have tried so far and am very pleased with the out come.  I see where i made some mistakes and will hopefully not do that in the future :lmao:.   I  documented the project as I went so I have some picts, hope your not bored with them.
	

		
			
		

		
	







- - - Updated - - -

I used a axle hub flange for the size template then decided to make it fit Ford, Chevy and Dodge wheel patterns so I could do virtually any five bolt wheel if I desired.









- - - Updated - - -

Cut a lip in the top and bottom caps as well as one in the pipe so they fit snug, then welded the bottom cap on from the inside and bolted the top cap on so I can remove it and make other sizes in the future if I find the need.










- - - Updated - - -

Needed to be able to distribute the force as far out as possible on the table so I grabbed some old angle iron and cut some pieces to mount to the T-Slots on the table.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 30, 2014)

So here are the angle pieces cut and drilled and the pipe squared off so they sit flat.















- - - Updated - - -

Here it is in use.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 30, 2014)

This project is quite complicated. Kudos to you for tackling it and allowing us to watch. great work so far.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is the final product.  Started at 8" wide and is now 5" wide.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, by looking at others projects and reading through these threads on the board it gave me lots of ideas and new ways of thinking so I could tackle it.  This site definitely has a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## drs23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pontiac Freak said:


> Thanks guys, by looking at others projects and reading through these threads on the board it gave me lots of ideas and new ways of thinking so I could tackle it.  *This site definitely has a wealth of knowledge!*



*And even more so now! *Thanks for the fantastic presentation.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey, that doesn't look like a Pontiac wheel.  Nice job, though.  I find that making the tooling to set the job up often takes much longer than the job does by the time you get to it.  I guess that the nature of it.


----------



## xalky (Mar 31, 2014)

What an awesome project! Thanks for sharing. Now that you're all tooled up to do this job, hopefully you'll have further use for your hub adaptor. Nice job.)


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice work. How hard was it locating all them bolt patterns?


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 31, 2014)

With the DRO's and rotary table it was super easy.  I have a bolt that I put a small hole in the center of the head so I can mark the center of the RT.  I measure off the hole in the center of the RT and go 1/2 the diameter of the largest pattern and start drilling at 0° then 72° ect for all five.  Knowing I was going to have 4 bolt patterns I divided there start points equally between the first hole and second one. I had to do it on a spread sheet in excel and print it so I could get it right


----------



## ddmunroe (May 30, 2014)

Hi,
Your rim cutting project worked out very well !
I've also thought about altering rim width but I was always stuck on the lathe being too small  BUT using a rotary table would solve the problem.
I am curious did you check rim run out after the welding. Your welds look great ! , 
If I was to tackle such a job I would tig weld (much less clean up) ... Not everyone has one I know ... and used some thing as a rotater during welding for a perfect bead.
Thank's for sharing
dd


----------



## zmotorsports (May 30, 2014)

Very nicely executed project.

Mike.


----------



## melsdad (May 30, 2014)

That is a great project!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

